# Death Valley?



## tryme (Jan 2, 2009)

I've always been interested in this place. (I'm from the UK you see lol). I was just wondering, do they have much life there? Reptile/arachno life? Any info would be great. If anyones been that would also be great lol.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 2, 2009)

im prettty sure its the lowest place on earth thats not underwater


----------



## tryme (Jan 4, 2009)

So is there not much going on there?


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Jan 4, 2009)

well im sure it has wildlife but being the lowest place is just what its known for just as mount everest is known for the being the highest place


----------



## willyomt (Jan 4, 2009)

You might want to try Googling "Life in Death Valley".  I got almost 2,000,000 results.  There are videos you can order, as well as a wealth of other information to answer your questions.  Good luck, and enjoy the trip if you ever decide to go there.  Oh, and don't forget to bring some extra water!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 4, 2009)

There is life in death valley, mainly being insects and the like. Plant life is very scarce, except for once every so many years there is a flash flood which causes dormant flower and plant seeds to come up for like a week, then its back to being almost lifeless. Pretty neat place. They had some stuff on it i seen briefly in the planet earth series on discovery. 

-Nate


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

I went camping there for a week. There is life.

We found a scorpion, crows, coyotes, rabbits, and that's about it. There's not much, but if you do find something it's usually pretty cool. If you want wildlife in California, try Yosemite or Sequoia.


----------



## tryme (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow some interesting info thanks for that guys.


----------



## tryme (Jan 10, 2009)

I was just thinking death valley because it is really well known.


----------



## josh_r (Jan 28, 2009)

there are tarantulas in the death valley. good luck finding them however.... they will be most common around the alluvial fans of the surrounding mountains. you would be better off going to the inyo mts or owens valley... or even joshua tree nat'l monument. joshua tree is VERY COOL.


----------

